# Hairy Spiders



## Pavitti

Decided to flock the spiders I made last year.


----------



## Irish Witch

They look so real


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I'd hate to turn on a light in a room and see those guys running around:jol: They look very predatory.


----------



## Rahnefan

That is really cool. What kind of adhesive, and how did you apply it?


----------



## Hairazor

They are so creepy, nice work!


----------



## Headless

They look amazing. I'm with Roxy - they look so real. Well done.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Blah! Horrible little things, makes my skin crawl! Excellent work, I'd love to know how you went about making these guys.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh they are loverly!! Well done! Very lifelike and my philosophy is, you can never have too many spiders! Awesome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"I don't like spiders!"

Those are REALLY good! I REALLY don't like spiders... but I love those. But I ... oh bloody hell.


----------



## Lilly

eww..they'd give some real spiders a run for the money!! great job!


----------



## scarrycher

very nice, creepy looking spiders.


----------



## fontgeek

How about a how-to on the making, and the flocking of these bad-boys?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

YES, a How-to please!


----------



## Jack Mac

WOW!  Those spiders look awesome. What are they made of? They look so real.


----------



## tortured_serenity

They look so real!


----------



## JustJimAZ

fontgeek said:


> How about a how-to on the making, and the flocking of these bad-boys?


Yes, please do! They turned out great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

They turned out great! Very creepy!!


----------



## hpropman

Best spiders I have ever seen! Love them!


----------



## jeffrey311

Very cool! Looks great, I'm thinking about doing slightly larger ones for this year, crawling over stones, hanging from trees, etc.


----------



## deadSusan

What a great idea! They are wonderful!


----------



## creepydoll

These are amazing! I would love to know how to make these!!


----------



## debbie5

a year with no how-to...(cries)...


----------



## scarrycher

Ditto Debbie, more tears here


----------



## Factrat

AWESOME! Can you share some details on how they were made? Thank Man!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Seems this thread is "dead", but after looking at some info, here's some quick, easy steps to help in learing how to flock. *insert pun here

http://www.craftflocking.com/index.php?pr=About_Flocking


----------



## creeperguardian

OMG OMG plz tell me how you did this <3 your really did an awesome job..


----------

